# Wir suchen auch Member^^



## Mórtifer (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, 

wir sind die Gilde: Kreuzritter der Allianz. Wir spielen auf dem Server Thrall und sind eine mittelständige Fun Gilde... Zur Zeit haben wir knapp 40 Member von klein bis Groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nun suchen wir Verstärkung, da wir vor haben auch mal in die etwas größeren Raids zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Interesse bitte auf dem Server bei Mórtifer oder Xanner melden... Es geht natürlich auch über unsere im Aufbau befindliche HP. Die Adresse lautet: www.k-d-a-thrall.de


Bis dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mórtifer


----------

